# Actual bianca height when plumbed in



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I was wondering if a bianca owner with their machine plumbed in could help me.

I'm seriously considering a bianca though I know room on our counter top will be tight underneath the eye level cupboards.

I read that the feet are adjustable for height though wondered if that was still the case if the machine is plumbed - assuming the mains feed enters through bottom of the machine?

Could someone with their machine plumbed please tell me actual height from bottom of feet to highest part of the top of the machine - I can see online what lelit quote though would like an actual.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Unless you take the feet off, it won't get lower


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Looks 40cm


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

Mine isn't plumbed, but think it would be the same? Maybe DaveC can confirm.

15 inches exactly. Normally deal in metric, but since it's dead on I've gone for imperial.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ok thanks guys - useful

Looks like the feet are adjustable for levelling or perhaps angle for drainage - though do they looks like they can actually shorten overall height if wound right in?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

kennyboy993 said:


> Ok thanks guys - useful
> 
> Looks like the feet are adjustable for levelling or perhaps angle for drainage - though do they looks like they can actually shorten overall height if wound right in?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 No they can't, the overall height is with them wound in.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ok thanks Dave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick1881 (Dec 18, 2018)

I didn't use the supplied braided hose, I got a fitting to take the 1/4 pipe to a right angled adaptor into the machine, my feet are screwed all the way in for minimum height, I have cupboards above too and my cups fit on top nicely.

There is a lot of room underneath though so you should be good either way.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Great, thanks Nick - so to be able to screw feet in all the way I'd need to follow your solution, could you post some images if you time please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

kennyboy993 said:


> Great, thanks Nick - so to be able to screw feet in all the way I'd need to follow your solution, could you post some images if you time please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Did you get one in the end?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Not yet Joe, could be a while

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

